
Wolfram Alpha Pro democratizes data analysis - ssclafani
http://www.theverge.com/2012/2/6/2776303/wolfram-alpha-pro-democratizes-data-analysis-an-in-depth-look-at-the
======
twelvechairs
Isn't there an inherent contradiction between 'democratises' and "$4.99 a
month"?

~~~
sp332
No? It just means that anyone can do it. You don't have to be part of an
"aristocracy" (government or academic) to have access to these tools.

~~~
__alexs
If you had to pay $4.99 to vote I suspect people might complain about how
"democratic" that was. It's at worst a bit of an over-reaching use of the
word, and not some horrible evil conspiracy to exclude poor children from
doing maths on the interwebs.

~~~
ohrock
You do pay a lot more than $5 to vote in the form of taxes. If you stop paying
your taxes, will you still have your right to vote after your sorry ass lands
in jail for defrauding the IRS?

There you go, so much for free democracy.

~~~
__alexs
> If you stop paying your taxes, will you still have your right to vote after
> your sorry ass lands in jail for defrauding the IRS?

In Europe, yes, you can still vote. Even if you are a convicted of murdering
the people who came to take you away for not paying your taxes.

Further reading: <http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-11674014>

~~~
poloniculmov
For some crimes, the sentences can include temporary removal of some rights,
including the right to vote.

------
Quequau
I love Wolfram|Alpha but I don't use it all the time. In fact sometimes I go
months without using it. I'd love to see some other sort of payment
schedule... Like free suscription and a modest charge per query & data
transfer.

------
adammichaelc
You can apply to be a tester for this and get free access here:
<http://preview.wolframalpha.com/pro>

------
MiWHackerNews
Yah I wouldnt use the term "democractize" to describe a service that's $5 a
month. Democracy, the best system money can buy!

~~~
vidarh
The term is here being used to indicate that it is increasing access to
something that has previously been limited to far fewer people. It does not
need to make it available to everyone to still be vastly more accessible than
before.

